# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Canon lens for sale

## keneff

Earlier this year I fell into a swamp and drowned my brand new camera. Insurance replaced it, but I now have an extra lens I don't need. It's a Canon EFS 55-250mm f4 - 5.6 IS STM, brand new, still in the box, with manual. It's for a Canon EOS DSLR. I'm looking for $200 ONO including delivery. PM me with your phone number and I'll send you my details.

----------

